# Camescope non reconnu sur la prise firewire devant



## GGX (20 Juillet 2005)

Quand je branche mon camescope canon MV850i sur la prise firewire devant et qu'un disque dur externe est branché en firewire 800, mon camescope n'est pas reconnu, par contre quand je branche mon camescope dérrière, je n'ai aucun problème, et si j'éteins le disque dur externe, devant ça fonctionne, je me demande si c'est normal ? (tous les 2 sont alimentés)


----------



## iScrat (20 Juillet 2005)

Oui, alors apparement tu aurais un G5 mais lequel ? de quelle revision ?
Ce petit problème peut venir du fait que les ports avant sont sous alimentés en mA que ceux de l'arrière ce qui peut expliquer que ton camescope ne marche à l'avant que lorsque le disque dur externe est débranché. Après il faut savoir de quelle revision est ton G5...car chaque révision à sa petite spécialité !
Et puis je sais pas trop si ta première phrase est française (et = est ?) enfin bon,...


----------



## GGX (20 Juillet 2005)

Oui excuse moi pour la faute d'ortographe, c'est corrigé (est branché en firewire 800)
Mon powermac bi2,3 est de mai 2005


----------

